# Curious about storeing files?



## gumbud (Jun 26, 2018)

I supposed I've had half a dozen pc's over the years and attempted to save files onto cd/dvd's before they crashed. So now I am left with dozens and dozens of cd/dvd's roughly labelled and a really lousy filing system. Just also been reading about how information will soon be able to be saved in the future on the "cloud' and the use of cd/dvds and usb's will become obsolete. The description of this new version sound great despite not fully understanding it. I would be interested to hear others thoughts!!  Ta


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2018)

I have done the same thing with pictures on CD's and gave them to my kids. Now they do not have desktops to play them on!!!

Do anyone remember Floppy Dics????


----------



## gumbud (Jun 26, 2018)

yep started my lifes experience with pc use with floppy discs and had a lot of fun. Microbee I believe the pc was and a very successful one in OZ that as a business finally collapsed!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 26, 2018)

First of all, seriously doubt if flash drives aka usb's will go away. They are used too much and, in the future, there may not be as many connections for them, but there will still be some. 

Actually, a person can buy, online, a floppy disc player that plugs into a usb connection. You can also buy a cd/dvd player/recorder that also plugs in by way of a usb connection. We only had one cd/dvd/player/recorder on our desktop when we bought it, and, in order to copy songs from a store-bought cd, an additional cd/dvd/player/recorder would have to be bought. So, we bought one that connects to a usb. 

We have no photos on cd anymore. All on flash drives (usb). Our Blue-Ray dvd player has a usb connection that we plug our flash drives into and can bring up all of our camera and iPhone pictures we took (now on flash drives) on our big-screen tv. Much better than looking at them on the phone or computer.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jun 26, 2018)

I must admit I am anti cloud. I do not want to store my precious data on some companies distant server even if it is free. I have 2 4tb external hard drives where I store all files that are important to me. They two drives are duplicates of each other and take up very little space. Once I have two external copies of my important stuff I delete the original form my computer to free up space so it continues to be fast.

A few years ago I scanned ALL my families old photos onto the drives.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 26, 2018)

thanks classicr - some great ideas there - I must work on them!


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a few flash drives and love them, also feel they will never go away nice and portable but I also have files stored on Dropbox which is Free for quite a bit of storage, which is a website and the same as cloud storage and also nice because you can login on a new PC and retrieve your files for your new PC. incase your old one crashed big time.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 27, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> I have a few flash drives and love them, also feel they will never go away nice and portable but I also have files stored on Dropbox which is Free for quite a bit of storage, which is a website and the same as cloud storage and also nice because you can login on a new PC and retrieve your files for your new PC. incase your old one crashed big time.



ah I see - when you talk about flash drives I assume they are wot we call usb's?. chatted to my first born last night who is a bit of a pc whiz kid - his take is that you can never trust any website 100% , including the so called cloud [ which is just a series of very very large pc machines somewhere in Europe probably - they may be one situated in each country - who knows ]  

- so buy two usb/flash drives with say 30-60 giga storage, and place all your files [after cleaning them up a bit and putting them into logical systems - as in the old metal/wooden filing drawers!!] on them.

You now have:

1. files on pc
2. files on first usb
3. files on second usb

in case of fire it is rather easy to grab two usbs and flee!

the worst part is yet to come - sorting sorting sorting!


----------

